

Ask HN: best mobile broadband or tethering? - noodle

as usual, you guys are smart and know your stuff, so i trust your opinions.  i've gone looking for current info on this, but have come up short.<p>i'm looking for the best available mobile broadband or smartphone with tethering (or any other viable option).  i'm looking at the possibility of doing 8 hours of work a day while on the road, so something with a 5mb cap + $1/mb overage is right out.  i'm also able to wait if something shiny is coming out in the near future.<p>anyone have any thoughts or experiences?  i'm willing to consider most things, including something more expensive for better quality.
======
donohoe
Would it be safe to assume, that while you're dealing with some large files
you're not typically streaming movies (no Netflix, Hulu etc by maybe some
YouTube clips etc) or BitTorrent?

~~~
noodle
i don't think i'd be doing anything particularly bandwidth-intensive (if i
would, i'd hit up a wifi hotspot). most potentially troublesome task would be
remote desktop.

